# Casting with a 1/8 oz lure on small reel



## coxhaus (Mar 4, 2008)

I have a Calcutta 50 with 6 lb line on a TFO 4-10lb rod. Would a Curado 50E out cast it by more than just a few feet? Which spool would be lighter with line on it? I am looking to cast 1/8 oz lures.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

coxhaus said:


> I have a Calcutta 50 with 6 lb line on a TFO 4-10lb rod. Would a Curado 50E out cast it by more than just a few feet? Which spool would be lighter with line on it? I am looking to cast 1/8 oz lures.


 I owuld imagine that the Curado50 would outcast that Calcutta. Better freespool advantage IMO. As far as the distance difference. dont know, but it would be more than a few feet. On the spool weight the 50e would be lightler. Doesnt hold as much( Low Mass spool on 50E vs Calcutta deep spool). Cu50..Good choice...Dip


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

I would agree with Dip. For lighter lures, the cu50 would definately outcast the calcutta 50. But with you having 6lb line on it .....it would probably do a nice job though.


----------



## coxhaus (Mar 4, 2008)

Is the Curado 50E a Super Free design? I would think it would be a big plus with light weight lures.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

coxhaus said:


> Is the Curado 50E a Super Free design? I would think it would be a big plus with light weight lures.


 Yes the CU50E is a Superfree design. It has a pinion support bearing vs the shaft support bearing. That allows two points of contact on either end of the spool vs 3 points of contact( either end of spool and center of shaft)


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The Curado has the lighter spool, actually the Core 50 and Curado 50 share tooling. They have the lightest spools we have ever offered in a casting reel. They were designed to handle finesse applications but still have power too.


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

The Core 50's with Boca Orange Seals seals removed and run essentially dry handle the 7gram soft plastics with no weight quite well.

As you know, rod selection is important so the light lure can load the rod before casting.

Charles


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

That is something most people never think about. Rod and reel selection is important when trying to be technique specific. You'll need a rod with a light tip to allow the lighter lures to properly load the rod. You can chase your tail if you try to use a heavier rod because it will never load up enough to make a decent cast, or you end up with a backlash. 

I tend to see more issue with the bass guys. Most anglers watch too much Bassmaster and think they need a flipping stick and 20# for everything. Lately more and more pros are using lighter tackle, but the average person is slow to catch on. Finesse for some of the bass guys is 10-12# with a Texas rigged worm :rotfl:


----------



## coxhaus (Mar 4, 2008)

What do think about a Temple Fork Outfitters Signature Series 4 - 10 lb line 7 ft rod for 50 size reel? The rod seems to have good body but really flexes with a 1/8 oz weight taped to the end.


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

Bantam1 said:


> I tend to see more issue with the bass guys. Most anglers watch too much Bassmaster and think they need a flipping stick and 20# for everything. Lately more and more pros are using lighter tackle, but the average person is slow to catch on. Finesse for some of the bass guys is 10-12# with a Texas rigged worm :rotfl:


LMAO! I can relate. Back in the day I was a Bassmaster wanna be, had the broomstick rod with 20lb test and the drag cranked down with vise grips.


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

I used a black Garcia 5500C (top of the line in '73) with 25# stren on 6' Lew's Speed Stik heaviest action.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Light Lures*

I have a little Ryobi VMag3 that is mounted on a 7 foot light action rod with 4lb test monofilament.

It will almost cast a paperclip. C2


----------



## coxhaus (Mar 4, 2008)

If anybody is interested, I bought a new Chronarch 50E reel. It turned out my super tuned 100b with 8 pound would cast farther than my Calcutta 50 with 6 pound so I had to buy a new Chronarch 50E for that rod thinking that it would even be better. I need to get out testing the Chronarch 50E against the Calcutta 50.
For testing I actually used 5/16 and 3/8 oz lures on a Waterloo HP extra fast tip rod.


----------

